# Baby goat won't take to bottle



## nickmeeks82 (Nov 20, 2017)

I had a nanny goat that had twins and she rejected her last born kid and refused to take care of it so we started bottle feeding her and she's doing good and now 4 days later the mom quit taking care of the other kid so we've been trying to bottle feed her and she won't take to the bottle it's been a couple days and she's had barely anything to eat anyone have some ideas or hints thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you milking mom and giving her milk? Is the milk warm enough? Goats like it a little warmer than you would make for a human baby. What type of nipple are you using?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good questions.


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> Good questions.


Are you sure kid isn't eating, I had mom choosing when the kid can eat. And she wouldn"t let them eat while I was there. Is she just sore needing pain med?


----------



## nickmeeks82 (Nov 20, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Are you milking mom and giving her milk? Is the milk warm enough? Goats like it a little warmer than you would make for a human baby. What type of nipple are you using?


Yes using mom's milk giving it straight to her kid after milking using a small nipple for goat kids and lambs the nipple is red with yellow screw cap and little check ball in it


----------



## nickmeeks82 (Nov 20, 2017)

alicejane said:


> Are you sure kid isn't eating, I had mom choosing when the kid can eat. And she wouldn"t let them eat while I was there. Is she just sore needing pain med?


She's been kicking her off and head butting her to the ground anytime she gets near her and the little kids hungry chasing her around and screaming trying to nurse don't think she's sore doesn't react much if I milk her


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

Ok, I seen you milked her. Sorry just need to get baby to eat. As they said recently need to hold her like baby did you use the molasses on tip of nipple. Try to put the two babies mouth together I seen them try take milk from the other baby drinking mouth. I can"t
Copy so maybe others can copy the other members that just went through this?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can they see mom? I'm wondering if the milk is warm enough. How are you trying to give the bottle? Sometimes they need to be underneath you like they are under mom. I kneel down with my legs in a V. Then put kid between my legs with kid facing same way I am. Then I bend over and my arms hold the kid in place. Then I can get the nipple in the mouth and the kid is underneath me.


----------



## nickmeeks82 (Nov 20, 2017)

alicejane said:


> Ok, I seen you milked her. Sorry just need to get baby to eat. As they said recently need to hold her like baby did you use the molasses on tip of nipple. Try to put the two babies mouth together I seen them try take milk from the other baby drinking mouth. I can"t
> Copy so maybe others can copy the other members that just went through this?


Haven't tried molasses on nipple yet I'll try that thanks


----------



## nickmeeks82 (Nov 20, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Can they see mom? I'm wondering if the milk is warm enough. How are you trying to give the bottle? Sometimes they need to be underneath you like they are under mom. I kneel down with my legs in a V. Then put kid between my legs with kid facing same way I am. Then I bend over and my arms hold the kid in place. Then I can get the nipple in the mouth and the kid is underneath me.


No they can't see Mom I've kneeled down with kid between legs feeding the bottle like u describe and I've warmed the bottle up running it under hot water to bring temp up think she's just stubborn since she's already nursed on mom for couple of days


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have you checked mamma's teats for sores?
Milk for mastitis?
Sometimes those kids teeth are very sharp and start cutting into her. teat(s).
If I see that, I gently file down the sharpness with a fine type file on the babies front teeth. It doesn't take much filing to get that sharp feel off there. 
Be gentle and hold the lip and tongue out of the way as you do it. They hate it but, it helps.

Then I spray on chlorhexidine solution on the sore area 2 x a day.
You can milk her daily and feed it to the babies, if she is too painful.
I have also held the doe or tied her up and allow the kids to nurse, so she doesn't get mastitis.

If she is overly full(tight), she won't allow them to nurse.


----------



## nickmeeks82 (Nov 20, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Have you checked mamma's teats for sores?
> Milk for mastitis?
> Sometimes those kids teeth are very sharp and start cutting into her. teat(s).
> If I see that, I gently file down the sharpness with a fine type file on the babies front teeth. It doesn't take much filing to get that sharp feel off there.
> ...


No sores on her teats no mastitis she doesn't seem to mind when I reach and grab her teats and milk her some we've been just holding her and letting the kid nurse couldn't get the kid to take to bottle at all so been doing that instead kid was getting to skinny and to stubborn on not taking to bottle we have to keep the kid away from her cause she will ram her kid and pin it to the ground won't let the kid anywhere near her she acts as if it's not even her kid teeth didn't seem to sharp


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## nickmeeks82 (Nov 20, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> :hug:


Thanks for the help appreciate it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------

